# The Witcher bei Netflix: Ciri und Yennefer sollen ihre eigene Geschichte bekommen



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher bei Netflix: Ciri und Yennefer sollen ihre eigene Geschichte bekommen*

						Die Netflix-Serie zu The Witcher wird sich stärker als die Buchvorlage und die Spiele rund um den Hexer Geralt von Riva auf die weiblichen Figuren Ciri und Yennefer fokussieren. Die Zuschauer sollen mehr über die Frauen erfahren, bevor diese mit Geralt zusammentreffen, erklärt Produzentin Lauren S. Hissrich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher bei Netflix: Ciri und Yennefer sollen ihre eigene Geschichte bekommen*


----------



## Blowfeld (19. November 2019)

Ciri hat in den Büchern schon sehr viel Handlung, auch ohne den Hexer, keine Ahnung, wovon die Produzentin da redet. 
Und Yennefer war in den Büchern einfach nur unglaublich uninteressant. Bitte hier nicht auf Teufel komm raus starke weibliche Heldinnen in den Vordergrund rücken, ich denke, da bietet die Buchvorlage mit Ciri schon genug und notfalls können sie ja noch Nebenschauplätze aus dem Buch ausbauen, wie der Kampf der 14 Magier auf diesem Hügel...


----------



## der_petling (19. November 2019)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> Und Yennefer war in den Büchern einfach nur unglaublich uninteressant. Bitte hier nicht auf Teufel komm raus starke weibliche Heldinnen in den Vordergrund rücken,....


Wenn der Charakter doch so langweilig war, dann ist es doch gut wenn man dem etwas mehr Eigenständigkeit gibt und mehr über den Hintergrund erfährt
Das heißt ja nicht automatisch dass er mächtiger wird.
Man kann sich, wenn die Serie raus ist, ja immer noch in Kritik üben.
Sapkowski war immerhin auch als kreativer Berater bei der Produktion dabei, von daher bin ich also erst mal unvoreingenommen neugierig.
So schlimm wie dieses furchtbare Machwerk  Wiedzmin (2001) - IMDb wirds schon nicht werden... ^^
Wir sprechen schließlich auch von einer "Adaption" und nicht einer 1:1 Romanverfilmung.
Von den zig Stephen King Büchern die ich habe, ist auch nicht immer alles genau so auf der Leinwand umgesetzt geworden; was aber im Umkehrschluß nicht heißt dass die Filme durchgehend schlecht sind.
(wobei es durchaus grausliche Ausnahmen gibt...)

Schlimmer finde ich , wenn in den Artikeln zur Serie sich hier Leute über bisher bekannte Details echauffieren und die Spiele als Grundlage verwenden.
Ja, die Games sind gut, ich hab sie selber.
Die haben allerdings mit den Büchern noch weniger gemein als die Serie.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. November 2019)

Blowfeld schrieb:


> Ciri hat in den Büchern schon sehr viel Handlung, auch ohne den Hexer, keine Ahnung, wovon die Produzentin da redet.


Sie redet von den Kurzgeschichten. Ciri hat erst in der Pentalogie richtig viel Handlung. Die erste Staffel der Serie wird allerdings nur die Kurzgeschichten (und die Vorgeschichte dazu) beinhalten

Daher ist übrigens auch die Überschrift des Artikels absolut missverständlich (dafür aber schön reißerisch, um ja viele Klicks zu generieren). Wie du richtig angemerkt hast, ist Ciri eine absolute Hauptfigur in der Pentalogie.



> Bitte hier nicht auf Teufel komm raus starke weibliche Heldinnen in den Vordergrund rücken, ich denke, da bietet die Buchvorlage mit Ciri schon genug und notfalls können sie ja noch Nebenschauplätze aus dem Buch ausbauen, wie der Kampf der 14 Magier auf diesem Hügel...


Genau das tun sie ja auch.


----------

